# Turn Super Sizing, Dietary Displacementand, Portion Distortion To Your Advantage



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Ever since the independent film, Super Size Me was released, research on the relationship between increasing obesity and increasing portion sizes has skyrocketed and the results have been virtually unanimous.Tom’s eBook: Burn the Fat, Build the Muscle There have been numerous well-designed studies published just in the last several years which confirmed exactly what we [...]

*Read More...*


----------

